# The End Of Summer, but it was a good one



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Weâ€™ve had tons of beautiful mornings and lots of great fishing. No doubt one of the best summers Iâ€™ve seen in a while. The bay is in wonderful shape with tons of bait and large schools of fish while drifting or wading. Iâ€™ve had many kids on the boat this summer and every one of them have enjoyed it. Putting those smiles on those kids is my goal and it can be life changing to them. I have kids myself and they have turned into great little fisherman and I hope they stick to the passion. Anyhow no doubt weâ€™ve been having great days and now September and October are just around the corner which are some of my favorite months as we start turning into our fall fishing periods. The tides begin to rise higher than usual and start flushing into the back lakes to begin the hatch of shrimp and everything else that lurks into our bay systems. Both drifting and wading are going to be wonderful either throwing artificial or live shrimp, whatever you like we can surely do. I appreciate you reading the report and hope to see you on my boat for some great fishing. Take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors. 
More photos to be added on the comments, I have too many. 
** I now have lodging available on Caney Creek in Sargent Tx. Itâ€™s a nice place with a dock to fish and crab off of with a peaceful surrounding,  it goes for $150 a night but check for availability if you want to book it with your trip** 
Capt. Hollis Forrester East Matagorda Bay Complex out of Sargent Tx. www.capthollisforrester.com ..... 979-236-3115 ..... [email protected]​#7dayaddiction #outcast_rods #downsouthlures #troutsupportlures #chickenboylures #grindterminaltackle #ezwade


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

